# Wisconsin Archery opener



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

September 15th is the Wisconsin Archery opener. Are they still in velvet or are they hard antler yet............ does anybody know? I would guess they are transitioning from velvet to harden antler before this time as is the case here in Michigan?

Anybody on here hunt Wisconsin that early?


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Not sure, what I do know, is that it could be as hot then as it is now! YUK!

I wish all deer hunting days were 20*F or colder.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Same latitude, so I'd assume their hardening would occur at roughly the same time. They will be hard antler underneath for sure, it would just be a matter of whether or not the velvet has fallen off yet. My guess is some would be velvet and some would be hard horn at that time. 

That would be a great time to be out there if you could get there a day or two ahead of time to watch some fields.


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

That would be a great time to be out there if you could get there a day or two ahead of time to watch some fields.[/QUOTE]

As will be the case!  ...................well, thinken about it anyways. :lol:


----------



## wibowhunter (Jun 10, 2011)

I've hunted the WI opener for the last 15 years... never seen one in velvet. BUT they are out there, just really rare. A friend of mine saw one last year, just a little 1.5yr old and he saw it the next day too, no velvet! haha


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Quite rare for them to be in velvet by that time, but there's still a solid possibility of some bucks being in bachelor groups and following fairly predictable feeding patterns. 

Last time I hunted the archery opener in WI it was either '03 or '04. Hottest day I've ever hunted deer - when I got out of my vehicle for the afternoon hunt the temperature was in the low 90's.


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

wibowhunter said:


> I've hunted the WI opener for the last 15 years... never seen one in velvet. BUT they are out there, just really rare. A friend of mine saw one last year, just a little 1.5yr old and he saw it the next day too, no velvet! haha


whats your early season techniques? Water source this early in the season beneficial maybe? Really not sure what to expect, never hunted them this early and never kill 'em in early October here at home.


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

November Sunrise said:


> Quite rare for them to be in velvet by that time, but there's still a solid possibility of some bucks being in bachelor groups and following fairly predictable feeding patterns.
> 
> Last time I hunted the archery opener in WI it was either '03 or '04. Hottest day I've ever hunted deer - when I got out of my vehicle for the afternoon hunt the temperature was in the low 90's.


 
so are you saying maybe camo short sleeves and hack a pair of my camo pants at the knees? :lol:

The weather is and has kept me from exchanging any green, but a decision has to be made here shortly.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

BWHUNTR said:


> so are you saying maybe camo short sleeves and hack a pair of my camo pants at the knees? :lol:
> 
> The weather is and has kept me from exchanging any green, but a decision has to be made here shortly.


I don't know where you're considering going Pat, but some of the bluff country outfitters in WI have really good early season success hunting over man made waterholes. In that case heat could be your friend. 

Most likely you wouldn't find opening weekend temps in WI to be much different than what you might encounter here during the archery opener. On the noaa.gov site you can find average temps by day for whatever area you're considering.


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

November Sunrise said:


> I don't know where you're considering going Pat, but some of the bluff country outfitters in WI have really good early season success hunting over man made waterholes. In that case heat could be your friend.
> 
> Most likely you wouldn't find opening weekend temps in WI to be much different than what you might encounter here during the archery opener. On the noaa.gov site you can find average temps by day for whatever area you're considering.


Hunting the rolling bluffs and twisting valleys in the heart of Buffalo County. The man made waterholes or earth dams I think they refer to them as, will be key in treestand placement the first week of hunting. 

Thanks for your input


----------

